
When Twitter Bans Extremists, Gab Puts Out the Welcome Mat - _-_T_-_
https://www.adl.org/blog/when-twitter-bans-extremists-gab-puts-out-the-welcome-mat
======
_-_T_-_
The first in a series of reports co-authored by the Network Contagion Research
Institute and ADL’s Center on Extremism.

[http://ncri.io/about-us/](http://ncri.io/about-us/)

The Network Contagion Research Institute (NCRI) deploys machine learning tools
to expose hate on digital social networks within a cross-platform, public-
minded, and global framework. We are a multidisciplinary group of scientists
and engineers who apply our technical skills to further public insight into
the problem of online hate. We examine how hateful images and language grow
within and between Web communities and how the infection of hate spreads
between the online and the real world.

The condition of hate afflicts our capacity to see ourselves clearly, speak
plainly to one another, and to assume collective and personal responsibility
for our conditions.

